# Feds anti-doping expert recounts unmasking steroid



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Feds anti-doping expert recounts unmasking steroid By PAUL ELIAS SAN FRANCISCO (AP) ??? One of the world’s foremost experts in detecting performance-enhancing drug use among athletes recounted on Thursday for the Barry Bonds jury how authorities unmasked the designer steroid dubbed the “clear.” Bonds has admitted using the steroid, but said his personal trainer misled [...]

*Read More...*


----------

